# Hello everyone! New member, but not new to the board!



## White Wolf Labs (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi there guys and gals,

I am a new member of the board. I am not new to the board, meaning I have been around, searched and all that several times. I am glad to finally be a member.

I do have my own lab, but please don't take me to be a shrill (fake/advertiser.) I hope to help you guys out as much as I can, and vice versa! 

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 20, 2014)

Whale cum. Do you carry LNE?


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome but were not a source board. So if you're looking to sell gear this isn't he place.


----------



## T_smith (Aug 20, 2014)

This guy just posted the EXACT same thing on another board...
Definitely trying to advertise his gear..


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nice first post.  

I would welcome you to UGBB, but I don't think you'll be here long.


----------



## Spongy (Aug 20, 2014)

Feel free to post up in the uncensored forum


----------



## Spongy (Aug 20, 2014)

Actually, I'm moving this to the uncensored forum since a lab is mentioned.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 20, 2014)

What products do you carry?  Are you a supplements lab or a research lab? 
Do you offer oral?(ill take one)  
Do you provide mass spec tests on your raws prior to final product? 
Do you offer the results to the public?

And finally. You should have a contest where members guess a number between 1-1000 and the closest gets product to test.


----------



## gogetta (Aug 20, 2014)

ive been looking for a new lab!  I have a three year old black lab right now...white sounds like a good color, how much for a female white wolf lab?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 20, 2014)

You forgot to ask what his website was Matrix.  lol.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 20, 2014)

HollyWoodCole said:


> You forgot to ask what his website was Matrix.  lol.



He doesn't have a website. Just search White Wolf Labs on Facebook and be the 100th page like to get a BOGO on Test E. Enter whitewolf2014 in the promo box and get $5 off shipping.


----------



## Dieselboy76 (Aug 21, 2014)

Can you PM a list or how to get one


----------



## Bigwhite (Aug 21, 2014)

Dieselboy76 said:


> Can you PM a list or how to get one



I can PM you a place to send money...


----------



## stonetag (Aug 21, 2014)

I am a new member of the board. I am not new to the board,


What??


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 21, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> He doesn't have a website. Just search White Wolf Labs on Facebook and be the 100th page like to get a BOGO on Test E. Enter whitewolf2014 in the promo box and get $5 off shipping.



I hope your joking about FB because only a stupid shit would lab up on FB.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 21, 2014)

stonetag said:


> I am a new member of the board. I am not new to the board,
> 
> 
> What??



I think he's saying that he was previously a member, started a lab, and got another user name on the forum. 

Not a fan of someone openly hocking their shit in here.


----------



## graniteman (Aug 21, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> I hope your joking about FB because only a stupid shit would lab up on FB.



Unbelievabley there are dummies on FG and IG, I've even heard they're on craigslist lmao. AND I bet they get even bigger dummies sending them cash . True saying..'There's a sukka born every minute''


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 21, 2014)

graniteman said:


> Unbelievabley there are dummies on FG and IG, I've even heard they're on craigslist lmao. AND I bet they get even bigger dummies sending them cash . True saying..'There's a sukka born every minute''



People are idiots and will jump at the first lab they find. Look at post 12 in this thread.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Aug 21, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> I hope your joking about FB because only a stupid shit would lab up on FB.



It wouldn't surprise me. Wasn't there just an int UGL a week or 2 ago on here saying they had a Facebook page?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 21, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me. Wasn't there just an int UGL a week or 2 ago on here saying they had a Facebook page?



I think I remember that. Came down pretty quick tho. 

Wee-Todd-Did


----------



## M_T Pockets (Aug 22, 2014)

Samples???


----------



## shenky (Aug 22, 2014)

"Give me free drugs "  ^^^


Do nor encourage him


----------

